# Big Grouper



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Put in at Mahogany Mills at around 0500 with plans to kill some AJ this Saturday. Weather was cool and the water was beautiful heading out of Pensacola pass. We had about 20 live pinfish from our trap, but they were small and we needed bigger baits. Headed southeast towards the 3 barges and dropped a sabiki tipped with squid. Once we got there we noticed a huge school of rays dancing on the surface, but didn't see any ling playing so we focused on the bait operation. Loaded up on some nice sized ruby reds and headed south to out honey hole near the edge. Every time we've gone there we slaughter huge reds and nice AJ, so we expected more of the same. We got to the numbers, anchored up and within ten minutes my brother, Justin, was bowed up. Obviously, we thought it was a big AJ because it was fighting all the way to the surface. After about 10-15 minutes we see color. It was a beautifully big grouper! 52lbs to be exact!!! Caught it with a live ruby red, on a Carolina rig, with an 8 oz weight and 100lb mono leader. We fished the rest of the day without anything else significant except some small AJ. There was bait everywhere! I expect that's why the fish weren't biting much. By 2pm we headed north with intentions to grab a cold bushwhacker from bamboo willies and that's precisely what we did. A beautiful day on the water with my brother and good friend John.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice but why is one guy holding it in the first picture, but it takes 2 to hold in the 2nd. Also seems like the guys in the 2nd were straining. Oh I understand the first guy had big consuntas


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Ed, 

Let these young boys have their moment.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Gag, congrats! That's a fish to be proud of.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice copperbelly.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern fine grouper.....lots of samwiches there!!!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Toad!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You could stick your entire head in his mouth. 
Sho Nuff big fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice grouper ! Way to go guys !


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a big fishy right there!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks...that's me in the first picture, with the US Army death clinch :thumbup:


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great fish :notworthy:! I want ONE....but, been elusive for the "A" Team when in season . Plus, sounds like a good ending for a trip, cold beverages.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, I'da kept it too. Nice fish!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice groupa!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------

